# Need advice on pet shower head to purchase or not to purchase



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

I have seen a variety of pet shower hoses to hook up to your shower hose with shower head. They vary in price and I am a little skeptical in purchasing them. So far, I am using the shower hose that is attached to my shower head and I am thinking about purchasing one for the dogs only. I am asking for research purposes only. What do you currently use to bathe your pets at home.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

I use 2 dollar plastic shower hose for my minis and s/tzu. I attach the hose to bath tub tap which is quite bigger than you can find easily. I have been thinking of purchasing a good one but it turns out to be tricky one. If you already have shower hose you can use, I won't bother. Then I guess it will be totally up to you. If you happened to buy pet shower hose, let us know how you find it.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

I a newbies mom for a shitzu cute doggie. And I am thinking of purchasing an accessories for my doggies, and thank you for the idea of buying a shower hose. Hope I can find one in our area.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The shower head that I have in my tub that I bath my dogs in, has an off/on button on it. I can adjust the temperature of the water, flip it off, until I have the dog in the tub, then flip it back on and off while I am bathing the dog. It works great and you don't have to turn the tap on or off again until you are finished.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

If you currently have a hose that attaches to your showerhead, keep using that unless it's too short for reaching to the showerfloor for easy bathing. Some of the companies that let you hook up a hose to a showerhead can provide longer hoses.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a pet hose attachment hooked up to the faucet in the laundry room (utility sink). Works like a charm- but my dogs only weigh about 18 lbs so the sink is good for them.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

See... You don't need to purchase any. As long as your pet loves any of the basic tool you have in your home, just continue doing so. This will save you a lot of money.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I use a massage shower head for humans, but it has a hose so you can take it down, works perfectly.


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that it will work just fine. If we humans are very comfortable with a massage shower head, then our pets might too. These are very comfortable products for us.


----------

